
Doom for Windows - douche
http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/2016/10/02/doom-for-windows/
======
frozenport
>>Windows is obsolete. The connected world of computing has left the old
Windows OS paradigm far behind.

Except the guy couldn't get the Google Docs version working. Instead opting
for another desktop environment in the form of OS X.

This article is infuriating, the guy shows up unprepared to give a ppt, wastes
15 minutes trying to load his ppt, rants about Microsoft's demise.

~~~
zulash
Seriously.

> We have the usual struggle getting connected, so the Google Docs version of
> the presentation is out.

> Finally, I use my iPhone 6 to get my Windows laptop connected to the
> Internet so PowerPoint can download the correct font for my presentation.

He complains about connectivity issues which force him to use PowerPoint, then
connects to his hotspot and continues to use PowerPoint. Unreal.

------
cmdrfred
I think Microsoft's downfall will not be Windows getting worse, but Linux
getting better.

~~~
oridecon
Too bad that both are getting worse.

~~~
cmdrfred
I haven't had that experience.

